# Does great stuff stick to silicone?



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Some posts say that Great Stuff adheres better to glass if silicone is applied first. However, does Great Stuff really stick well to cured silicone? 

Mark


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

I can't say for sure about it sticking to silicone, but I do know if you're going to use foam, then a thin layer of black silicone first will make it more visually appealing. Without it, you'll see the foam and it's not that pretty


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

I siliconed egg crate to the back wall and GS over that, gave the GS lots of surface area to adhere too.
Also used black con-tact paper to hide everything I didn't want visual exposed.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I applied a thin layer of black silicone to glass and then sprayed GS directly to that. I pressed some cork bark into the curing foam as well. The background has held up for 7 or more years (one year as a viv, another six at least in an unheated garage, and now back to being a grow out terrarium for the past few months). It might be more secure since the background wraps around three sides of the tank, but based on my own experience I would say it's pretty safe.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## madcatmike (Jul 13, 2013)

I generally treat great stuff like I do any adhesive. With most adhesives, a smooth surface like glass is not great for long term adhesion. Throwing a layer of silicone/eggcrate/sanded glass gives the great stuff a not so smooth surface to grip so should provide better grip long term.

That said, I do have one tank that has great stuff (red can yellow foam original type) directly on glass and has been fine for a few years now.

I have another tank with the black pond foam that began peeling away after a year. Luckly, there were no frogs in that one.


----------

